# Stable profile x86 kernel-2.6.31-r6 boots read-only [SOLVED]

## Progman3K

Hi,

I'm having trouble with a freshly installed system which I am trying to boot from a USB key.

I've checked to make sure the USB key's filesystem does not contain any errors but I still cannot boot properly:

 *Quote:*   

> Waiting for root device /dev/sda1...
> 
> scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
> 
> sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
> ...

 

```
# rc-update show
```

 *Quote:*   

>             bootmisc | boot                          
> 
>              checkfs | boot                          
> 
>            checkroot | boot                          
> ...

 

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13

kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

Kernel command-line:

rw root=/dev/sda1 rootwait noapic console=ttyS0,115200 console=tty0 fbcon=font:SUN12x22

Since the volume is read-only, I am unable to recover logs so I am quoting from the screen-pauses (^S and ^Q) as the system boots.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.Last edited by Progman3K on Tue Jan 26, 2010 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

post /etc/fstab

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, your /etc/fstab may have a wrong option.

----------

## Progman3K

Oddly enough, the problem went away on its own, even though I had fsck'ed the disk for errors and there were none, after rebooting a few times it started working...

so, solved by magic.

----------

